# Win32 error



## calql8r (Sep 3, 2004)

I am running on WIN98/SE.
I am having a windows error message problem.
I am a teacher and run a gradebook program (classbuilder) to post to a webpage for my students. I have recently switched to using NetZero, and cannot use the grading program at the same time (which is required...you have to be online for it to post grades, etc.). I can use the grading program (usually) until I get online. After that (even after I disconnect), I get the following error message:
Exception EWin32 error in module classbuilder.exe at 0000E38B
Win32 Error. Code: 87
The parameter is incorrect.

Some programs tend to freeze up after that, and I have to end them using the task manager.
The computer is an e-machines from 1999. I have the original boot disk.
I added an external 40G hard drive within the last 2 months. My Netzero is on the removable drive and classbuilder is on my original hard drive. I tried copying the grading program to the new drive, but I still get the same errors. 
I do not know much about computers, so any advice in plain english would be greatly appreciated.

Are there common fixes to these issues? I don't even know what the message means, let alone how to solve it.
thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I know you've been waiting for a reply and haven't gotten one ( I closed your other thread from yesterday because this was a duplicate) so I guess I'll ask ..... Have you tried contacting the makers of Class Builder to see if they have any suggestions? In the meantime maybe someone else may have some suggestions.

http://www.classbuilder.com/about.htm


----------



## calql8r (Sep 3, 2004)

I tried removing it from my system, then downloading it again, but I still get win32 errors. This time, the message is:
Exception EReadError in module classbuilder.exe at 00016B5D
Error Reading FillCharLB.Items.Strings: A Win32 API function failed.

As I move through the application, it says either that I have an API function that failed or that a parameter is incorrect.

Even if someone doesn't have a solution, could you tell me what an API function is or what a parameter is? (I know what the word parameter means, I am talking about how it may related to an application.)


----------



## calql8r (Sep 3, 2004)

P.S. There is a contact support button within the program, but it emails the message from classbuilder. Since I can't be online while using classbuilder, I can't send them messages.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

It stands for Applications Program Interface. It's a function for programs to communicate with the operating system Windows or any other operating system and or other programs. Anyway, it could be that you need a Windows file that's been corrupted or missing but to be honest with you without seeing the source code, the people who write the software would be the only ones that would be able to help. From what I can see, the message doesn't give any clues as to what's causing the error. Maybe someone else knows more ...

BTW, the link I provided has a tech support email link.


----------



## calql8r (Sep 3, 2004)

hmmm...an interesting development. I tried connecting to the internet through a different provider (I haven't cancelled my Wal Mart Connect service yet, although I really want to) and the grading program works perfectly...no error messages and it posts everything to my web page. Apparently, the errors only occur when I am connected through NetZero. Does that mean the problem is with my ISP and not with the program? Maybe I should cancel the netzero and stay with the other, slower, less reliable connection...I need to be able to post from my program. 
P.S. I didn't used to get error messages when I had a DSL connection, but I couldn't afford to pay for it.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Obviously sounds like it's something connected to NetZero since the other provider is ok. I'd just use the other provider ...


----------

